# Preggo Molly



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

I am pretty sure she is pregnant. My question is that she is behaving strangely. Hanging out at the bottom of the tank and hiding behind decorations by herself. Is that normal before they give birth to fry. She used to be the most active in my 30g tank. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep, that's normal. She looks ready to have her fry any time now


----------



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

I was worried about her, she is my fave. I think she actually recognizes me. I don't want anything to happen to her. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Shes about to blow! Don't worry she's fine.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

Just make sure ya got some protection ready for those fry! She will eat them as they pop out otherwise. Hope ya got a 2 way breeder box or something ready bud.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

mollies are less likely to eat fry than swords and platys and molly fry are more likely to hide at the bottom of the tank. But any fish that can get one in its mouth is a potential threat.


----------



## Anitajade (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi I have a molly but she is a dalmation so I can not tell if she Is pregnant she does have a fat belly but because of her coulor I can not see the black spot can any one give advise plz


----------

